# What to Drink?



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have unfortunately been unable to drink anything but WATER and this is boring: The following bother my stomach and Gerd: all citric juices, soda, beer and alcoholic beverages, lactose intolerant so no milk, Soy and Rice Milk cause bloating, tea and coffee, decaffinated tea Please give me some suggestions on what I can DRINK more interested in cold beverages? Which fruit drink is less acidic? Thanks


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Davis, Alot of fruity drinks bother me too b/c they have so much sugar! I noticed though when I water it down, its easier on my stomach and it makes drinking just plain water a little less boring.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Davis,I know what you mean about boring old water. I know it is really good, and I do drink plenty of it, but it is boring to have nothing else!Anyway, re fruit juices the citrus types are the most acidic. I cannot tolerate citrus juices at all. Try apple, I think it is better.You might also like to try some fruit cordial. It generally has a fairly small amount of actual fruit juice and is usually better. I like the fruit cup variety myself.Herbal teas can be good too. I balked a bit at the idea of trying them myself, but some of them are pretty good. I like peppermint (but go easy with it as too much peppermint is not good for GERD either) and also Honey and Lemon (again not too much as it does contain some lemon) and I also like a variety that has apple in it.Hope that helps some with variety then! Take care, and hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## chyketa (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi Davis,I am lactose and fructose intollerant. I drink ALOT of water. I really didnt care for it in the begining, but now I am used to it, I know it is good for me and it will clean my sytem out. Anyway, I went to a dietician when I was diagnosed, and she suggested trying Crystal Light. I have found that to be one of the only drinks that my stomach can tollerate, and it taste alot better than plain boring old water!!


----------

